# Fluffy's new digs



## leetle (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi,
I am a animal lover new to hedgehogs. Did tons of research before bringing fluffy home. I wanted to show off her new home. She eats drinks and relieves herself in the smaller tote, so far no accidents in sleeping area for 2 weeks. Sleeps and plays in the larger one. It has a homemade liner and sleeping bag. (she mostly sleeps under the liner) Lastly she has an "outdoor" playground with wheel and liners to hide in. Outdoor area can be closed off with threaded pvc cap


----------



## leetle (Jul 23, 2013)

I give up. I cant post the picture  correction "an animal lover" lol


----------



## CocoaTheHedgehog (Jul 24, 2013)

I only have a cage and a play pin for Cocoa.. Its been to hot or to cold to take Cocoa outside lately.


----------



## leetle (Jul 23, 2013)

When I say outside I mean out of the cages. I have surrounded the Totes with a small fence. I have 4in pvc connecting the 2 Totes with a clean out that opens into the fenced area. this is in my dining room. Lol
Ps Coco is a dollbaby. If I can figure out how to post pictures I will post pics of Fluffy.


----------



## CocoaTheHedgehog (Jul 24, 2013)

^^. In the two picture I have she looks like two different Hedgies... But i'm guessing my signature one was right when she woke up...... and thats why it looks like shes about to rip a face off...... And oh. I dont have enough space in my room for a big hedgie cage, Because I'll be moving soon, (And taking missy with me.). So theres boxes all over my room, and to much noise outside of the room, The first day Cocoa came it didnt go all well. An annoying 10 year old screamed in her cage and I got mad, So I just keep Cocoa on my bed with me at all times. (Maybe over protective?...) But I can't wait to see a picture of your Fluff-Bucket c:


----------



## leetle (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## leetle (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

I am totally delighted by a spikey little Fluffy. She's an adorable ball of spikes.

My little friend's setup also has a entry/exit pipe junction like yours, although it appears Tibbers treats it as a one-way valve. He darts in it to get home when he's done with playtime, but never comes out of it to let us know he's ready to play.

So, with your setup, does Fluffy have wheel-access at night when you're asleep? So much space for hedgehog to run around in! I love the concept of Fluffy getting her own "yard". 

I've heard rumours that some jailbreak-hedgehogs learn how to climb or burrow under the playpens when they get bigger & stronger.


----------



## CocoaTheHedgehog (Jul 24, 2013)

So cute!!


----------



## hemigirl (Jul 15, 2013)

I absolutely love that. Good job. I wish I had the space to give sonic something bigger then just his cage. He gets play time in our hallway during the day we make it hedgie safe of course.


----------



## leetle (Jul 23, 2013)

I give her access to the wheel at night. I have cats that are kept out of the room at night. I will have to watch for escape attempts but none so far.she shouldn't get into too much trouble if she escaped,but would be looking for her fuzzy blankies.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Like you, my little friend can't get in much trouble if he makes a jailbreak besides making me hunt for him. I forgot to cap the tube one night, and he went exploring. He was in the very first place we checked: hiding behind an amplifier, nestled in with the bass cases. Since then, I've stashed a few spare pipe-segments at ground-level with blankets in case he conks out before making it to the basses.

So, my suggestion is to know Fluffy's favourite places or locations, or even stick a few favourite-things out in the outside-playpen wilderness. It makes those heart-stopping moments of searching for a lost hedgehog mercifully shorter.


----------



## Stellara (Nov 12, 2011)

Leetle, your cage set up for Fluffy is great- I love the use of the curved PVC instead of a small straight pipe and how you can optionally leave it open or closed. Since you obviously spoil Fluffy rotten and care very much about her I just wanted to let you know that if you are using a silent spinner, there have been a lot of cases of hedgies getting nails wripped off or the wheel tipping on hedgie/causing injury.Unfortunately there are really no perfect wheels for hedgies sold by petstores, however some members here make very nice bucket wheels (including Larry who I get all of my wheels from) and those are hedgie safe. I actually had a silent spinner for my first wheel for my first hedgie years back and it cracked in half and could have seriously injured my hedgie.
Also, just so you know hedgies are usually VERY good at climbing. I think you have the same playpen I do which has vertical bars so at least those are harder to climb, BUT I would just be extra careful she is in a closed room incase she can either climb or push her way under the play pen. The biggest issue would be that she would get too cold unless your entire room is above 73 degrees or you have a space heater.
You could also always let her have the option of going on into the play pen area all the way up until you go to bed and then shut it off just to play things safe. But you'd have to put her wheel inside one of the bins if you did that.
Anyway little Fluffy is adorable and we look forward to hearing more about her here!


----------



## leetle (Jul 23, 2013)

Wow, thanks for all the valuable information. I put some extra padding under the wheel tonight, because I noticed her having a little trouble getting out. I will look into getting her a better one. I have blankets in the playpen incase she gets lazy. I will watch for escape attempts.
Thanks again,
Leigh


----------



## Stellara (Nov 12, 2011)

she is so adorable 

Also, I forgot to mention. Until you do get another wheel keeping her nails trimmed down really good will at least help a bit with preventing her toe nails from getting caught. That seam that runs down the center of the wheel where the two colors meet is one of the issues besides the tipping so trimming her nails will make it less likely 
There is a sticky on nail trimming in the grooming section if you haven't done it and aren't sure how. It's good to get them used to it from a young age anyway so they are accustomed to it since you have to do it pretty regularly.


----------



## Stellara (Nov 12, 2011)

I made a mistake and forgot to mention in my previous post that there is one hedgie safe wheel sold at pet stores- the comfort wheel. It has had issues with hurting hedgies feet I believe, but I know a lot of breeders who use them and they are definitely the safest on the market besides the custom hedgie wheels.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Someone in the forums mentioned they hedgie-toe-proofed their silent spinner by sealing the joint-crack with a silicone caulk or something similar. I really don't know exactly what they did and you'd want it to be uninteresting to eat, nontoxic, etc, but it could be worth searching for until you can swap wheels.


----------



## Musicality (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm waiting for my hedgie's Carolina Storm Wheel to show up. Till then I stole a silent spinner from my rats, since they have multiple wheels. I covered the seam with masking tape. It's ok as a temp fix.


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Love her home! What kind of totes are those? Did they come with the holes or did you drill those?


----------



## redhead38 (Jul 11, 2013)

Those are sterilite totes. We use them too! They would have had to put the holes in there, but I am not sure how they did it! I have left the lids off mine for now as Hazel is still so small and not much of a climber right now.


----------



## Pandemonium (Jul 27, 2013)

She is absolutely gorgeous!!! the cage set up is amazing too!


----------

